# Installed a Nuc into TBH



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## RAFAEL/PR (Feb 23, 2012)

great job, and nice cutting


----------



## rodneyk915 (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like you did a good job there, nice pics of the process!!


----------



## Greensasquatch (Apr 7, 2012)

Just an update on the progress. 

Yesterday was cold and rainy so I waited until late in the evening to install a feeder in the empty side of the hive. There is a 7/8 inch hole in the 1-1/2 inch thick follower board for them to access the inverted jar feeder. The jar is filled with 1:1 syrup but as of today it doesn't appear they have touched it.

Today was warm, 13 deg C and mostly sunny. The bees were active in the cherry tree seen in the background of the first picture. As of 9pm (nearing dark) they are still foraging in the blossoms.

In the picture below you can see that I had to place a towel over the bars to keep heat in. The top bars from the lang frames just leave too much space for heat to escape. Looking back I should have cut them all off and attached them to my own 1-1/4 width bars.

I am hoping to get that old black comb out of there as soon as possible, how many bars can I look at removing them. How can I eventually get the bees to stop laying brood / depositing stores in them so I can eventually rotate them out?


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

When adding new bars, you can add them between the lang bars and the entrance. That way they eventually become filled with stored and you can remove them.


----------



## Greensasquatch (Apr 7, 2012)

So you are saying that when they make new comb start to shuffle it towards the other end of the hive and the old comb (now separated from the new comb) will stop receiving brood?


----------



## Greensasquatch (Apr 7, 2012)

http://youtu.be/TKN0eUYO9H0

Just some footage I shot of the bees coming and going today.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Greensasquatch said:


> So you are saying that when they make new comb start to shuffle it towards the other end of the hive and the old comb (now separated from the new comb) will stop receiving brood?


Bees want to keep their brood nest close to the entrance. So if you keep adding new/empty bars between the old lang combs and the entrance, the combs will eventually turn into stores.


----------

